# Doxa Sub 300T Aquamarine True Color Revealed!



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

FedEx just dropped off my new 300T Aquamarine and I was pleasantly surprised by the dial color. Like most of you Doxa fanatics, I have been browsing pictures online for a couple of weeks trying to pin down the actual color of the dial. Was the watch bright, punchy turquoise or a more reserved light blue? I just couldn't tell without seeing the watch in person.

I slowly unzipped the case and laid eyes on the watch for the first time, and one thing immediately came to mind...the trademark blue color from the Tiffany & Co box. I grabbed some Tiffany storage pouches from the safe and the color is absolutely spot on. In fact, the color is such a close match, I would have a hard time believing that it wasn't the inspiration for the design team when they selected the final dial color.

A word of warning...if you are expecting the deeply saturated, electric turquoise color displayed on the Doxa website, this is NOT that...not even close. It is a more subtle, dusty almost powdery aqua with a hint of grey. It is both eye-catching and restrained at the same time.

The color is versatile both as it pertains to matching with clothing and also wearing year-round. This is not a watch you will want to put away when summer is over...from the beach to the ski slopes this color just works.

I will post my full review with comparisons to the 300 in the next few days (after I get the bracelet sized properly) but I wanted to share my thoughts about the color with you guys ASAP!

Here are the pics...


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your new Sub 300T Aquamarine. Your watch is stunning, especially with the turquoise dial and turquoise accents on the bezel. Plus, the black accents on the dial and handset do playoff with turquoise dial very well. Looking forward to your review. In the meantime, enjoy your new DOXA


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

With colorful watches seeming to be the rage, this may be the accessible Tiffany dial for the masses


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Congrats on your 300T! Looking forward to your review 🤙


----------



## Sean Pizzle (Dec 3, 2015)

Upvoted on r/watches and liked here. You’re really tempting me with these, haha.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice one. Health to enjoy it


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sean Pizzle said:


> Upvoted on r/watches and liked here. You're really tempting me with these, haha.


Thanks!!! This color is really surprising me...I have been wearing it out and about this morning and in the sun it really sparkles. Stay tuned for more pics!



Flyingdoctor said:


> Nice one. Health to enjoy it


Thank you, sir! I appreciate the kind words.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Spending some quality time with the 300T Aqua getting the bracelet sized up!


----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Nice! And right on time for the weekend for you

great pics and I agree on the color. You nailed it with your description.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Sc0ttg said:


> Nice! And right on time for the weekend for you
> 
> great pics and I agree on the color. You nailed it with your description.
> 
> View attachment 15910568


Thanks, brother! Glad to see you enjoying yours as well!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

In the direct sun, the dial of the Aqua has a sparkle that is quite mesmerizing and it gives the dial a very unique character. I shot this pic on a coffee run this morning...


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Another shot in the sunlight...LOVE the sparkle!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

These pics and thoughts are super super helpful. AS I was certainly wondering if the colour came anywhere close to the Doxa website.

Based on what I am seeing here I think I still really like the Aquamarine, even if it is not really what Doxa portrays it as. 

Congrats to the new arrivals.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> These pics and thoughts are super super helpful. AS I was certainly wondering if the colour came anywhere close to the Doxa website.
> 
> Based on what I am seeing here I think I still really like the Aquamarine, even if it is not really what Doxa portrays it as.
> 
> Congrats to the new arrivals.


Thanks! I am glad I could help! The color is much more versatile than I originally thought it would be. This is a year-round watch for me and I am thrilled with it thus far. I have never met a Doxa color that I didn't like though


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh yea incredibly helpful. Good job capturing what appears to be the True Tone.

I like the sound of the slight shimmer to the dial too

Probably brings more life and interest than just a flat matte.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is the Aquamarine dancing in the rain with her sisters!


----------



## Doxa Watches Official (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi @SaddleSC,

Congratulations on your new SUB 300T Aquamarine! We wish you a lot of pleasure and adventure!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That dial looks so good in the sun


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> That dial looks so good in the sun


Thank you my brother! The sunlight really makes this particular dial come to life. It is quite muted and almost understated indoors.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you my brother! The sunlight really makes this particular dial come to life. It is quite muted and almost understated indoors.


That's how it should be. Screams to be outside in the sun having fun


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> Thank you my brother! The sunlight really makes this particular dial come to life. It is quite muted and almost understated indoors.


This is very true


----------



## NCRich (Oct 25, 2016)

That is really a beautiful color. But all 3 of them are sharp.


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

agreed. It's a beautiful color! My first doxa (received last week), and already plotting my next!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

antiscout said:


> View attachment 15926085
> 
> agreed. It's a beautiful color! My first doxa (received last week), and already plotting my next!


Love the 1500T...gives the Aqua a nice big stage to shine on! What is your wrist size? I have been contemplating adding a 1500 to the collection


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

Absolutely looks stunning in turquoise. Wear it in good health.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Shark Mesh works perfectly on the 300T...here is another one of the many "face of Aquamarine"


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Shark Mesh works perfectly on the 300T...here is another one of the many "face of Aquamarine"


I'll say it agin in this thread too...

So good!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I'll say it agin in this thread too...
> 
> So good!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## antiscout (Jan 6, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> Love the 1500T...gives the Aqua a nice big stage to shine on! What is your wrist size? I have been contemplating adding a 1500 to the collection


Just barely 7"- relatively flat I guess. The 1500 wears really well, especially on rubber.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

antiscout said:


> Just barely 7"- relatively flat I guess. The 1500 wears really well, especially on rubber.


Perfect...same here...definitely on my radar now!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just cannot get enough of the Aquamarine in the summertime!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I just cannot stop taking pictures of the Aquamarine in the sun. Something about the sparkle treatment on the dial makes it pop in a very mesmerizing way!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

This dial color is pure energy outdoors!


----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

SaddleSC said:


> I just cannot stop taking pictures of the Aquamarine in the sun. Something about the sparkle treatment on the dial makes it pop in a very mesmerizing way!


Looks awesome, may be one for the future 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Phoenixboy said:


> Looks awesome, may be one for the future


Thanks! When I first bought the Aquamarine, I thought it would be a fun color to play with and expected to get tired of it rather quickly. I wasn't expecting it to be very versatile. Boy was I wrong. The color tone will work all year-round, not just in the summer and the watch is a real chameleon. It has a dusty, subdued nature in the shadows but when it gets in the sun it explodes with a pop of sparkly color. I also really like the fact that you don't see this color very frequently. Needless to say, I am thrilled with it!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I can't get enough of the shark mesh...it really fits the aesthetic of the 300T and makes it wear more comfortably (for me) than on the rigid end links of the OEM setup...but perhaps the best part is that it shaves over 30 GRAMS off the total weight. The BoR bracelet weighs in at 85 grams (sized for my wrist) whereas the Shark Mesh is sitting right at 52 grams...amazing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey SaddleSC

I know you are preoccupied with some new goodies at the moment 

But when you or any other Aqua owners have time down the road I would love to see the aquamarine on a black rubber strap to get an idea of how that combo looks. 

Seems most pics have it on bracelet or matching Aqua rubber.

I reckon a black rubber would tie into the black dial and hand elements really nicely.

Thanks!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Hey SaddleSC
> 
> I know you are preoccupied with some new goodies at the moment
> 
> ...


I am switching my Divingstar to the shark mesh and will put the Aquamarine on black rubber for you and post some pics this weekend! I am considering grabbing the turquoise Isofrane to really punch up the color a bit, but yes, the black hands, markers, and text will tie into the black strap nicely I think. I have been wearing the Divingstar on black rubber for the last couple of days and love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Awesome thanks!

Oh boy. The 300T Aqua on matching Iso would be intense. But awesome.


----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

Yellow and black is one of the strongest combination to make a stark contrast.  In fact, "*Yellow* and *black* is the highest *contrast* color combination" according to several sources.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Loevhagen said:


> Yellow and black is one of the strongest combination to make a stark contrast.  In fact, "*Yellow* and *black* is the highest *contrast* color combination" according to several sources.


I have really been enjoying the Divingstar on black silicone...it makes the yellow dial pop even more, if that is possible...haha!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Awesome thanks!
> 
> Oh boy. The 300T Aqua on matching Iso would be intense. But awesome.


Haha...yes, not a daily wear color combo for sure, but just about as cool as it gets for weekend adventures and vacation! You would certainly never get lost in a crowd


----------



## matthtimes (Aug 24, 2013)

antiscout said:


> View attachment 15926085
> 
> agreed. It's a beautiful color! My first doxa (received last week), and already plotting my next!


Nice piece !!


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> Haha...yes, not a daily wear color combo for sure, but just about as cool as it gets for weekend adventures and vacation! You would certainly never get lost in a crowd


Speaking of which &#8230; ;-)


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

njhinde said:


> Speaking of which &#8230; ;-)


So freaking cool, I love that look!


----------



## MJM (Sep 16, 2009)

How big is your wrist?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MJM said:


> How big is your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Just under 7"


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

The more I see the 300T Aqua, the more I’m liking it!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

TJ19 said:


> The more I see the 300T Aqua, the more I'm liking it!


It is a very unique color...I own one Doxa in each of the six main colors and Aquamarine is definitely in my top 3!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Just received the Doxa diving strap yesterday and will take plenty of pics once I get it fitted. The color match with the dial is pure perfection. The Aquamarine is still one of my favorite Doxa colors...it is magic in the sun!


----------



## Kenward718 (Jul 4, 2021)

Bought this as a nice summer watch I didn't have to baby and could dive straight into the pool with. Didn't like the strap, but that was the only thing available for now so bit the bullet because I'm impulsive.

I've been speaking to Stephanie at Doxa USA and she has been of utmost help - my brand loyalty to Doxa has been sealed forever. For those wondering, you can purchase the end links directly from Doxa, and Stephanie has quoted me $35 each or $70 for the pair. They ship from Switzerland and take a few weeks to get here but I've ordered a Yobokie bracelet (after hearing the issues about the flaring/binding) and will look to swap out the end links to the Yobokie when both arrive. For now though, as someone who wears all black 90% of the time, I only want this stunning dial to be the pop of color.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Kenward718 said:


> Bought this as a nice summer watch I didn't have to baby and could dive straight into the pool with. Didn't like the strap, but that was the only thing available for now so bit the bullet because I'm impulsive.
> 
> I've been speaking to Stephanie at Doxa USA and she has been of utmost help - my brand loyalty to Doxa has been sealed forever. For those wondering, you can purchase the end links directly from Doxa, and Stephanie has quoted me $35 each or $70 for the pair. They ship from Switzerland and take a few weeks to get here but I've ordered a Yobokie bracelet (after hearing the issues about the flaring/binding) and will look to swap out the end links to the Yobokie when both arrive. For now though, as someone who wears all black 90% of the time, I only want this stunning dial to be the pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 15988968


That looks fantastic! I love the look of the black strap...I have worn mine on black Isofrane and it really lets the dial shine...thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Kenward718 said:


> Bought this as a nice summer watch I didn't have to baby and could dive straight into the pool with. Didn't like the strap, but that was the only thing available for now so bit the bullet because I'm impulsive.
> 
> I've been speaking to Stephanie at Doxa USA and she has been of utmost help - my brand loyalty to Doxa has been sealed forever. For those wondering, you can purchase the end links directly from Doxa, and Stephanie has quoted me $35 each or $70 for the pair. They ship from Switzerland and take a few weeks to get here but I've ordered a Yobokie bracelet (after hearing the issues about the flaring/binding) and will look to swap out the end links to the Yobokie when both arrive. For now though, as someone who wears all black 90% of the time, I only want this stunning dial to be the pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 15988968


Agreed! Awesome on the black strap 

Looking forward to seeing if the uncle seiko works with the stock endlinks.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

My new 1500T Project Aware II just arrived...a slightly different take on Aquamarine. A couple of interesting things to note: 1) the color is slightly more saturated than the modern 300T Aquamarine; and 2) I find it interesting that the dial still says "Professional" which usually indicates an orange dial in the Doxa world. This one is a true beast!!!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> My new 1500T Project Aware II just arrived...a slightly different take on Aquamarine. A couple of interesting things to note: 1) the color is slightly more saturated than the modern 300T Aquamarine; and 2) I find it interesting that the dial still says "Professional" which usually indicates an orange dial in the Doxa world. This one is a true beast!!!


Oh beauty! 

Congrats. 

I love those PAs. 

The color really is spot on.

I'd love a project Aware 1200T


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Oh beauty!
> 
> Congrats.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! I agree with you...the color is spot on. Probably my favorite Doxa color just edging out the orange. The 1200T PA is a beautiful watch. Not easy to track down, but worth it!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> Thanks!!! I agree with you...the color is spot on. Probably my favorite Doxa color just edging out the orange. The 1200T PA is a beautiful watch. Not easy to track down, but worth it!


You have certainly been hustling a great Doxa collection together thereI've enjoyed being along for the vicarious ride

Do you have the PA 1200T as well?

Does the 1500 feel huge compared to the 300T?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> You have certainly been hustling a great Doxa collection together thereI've enjoyed being along for the vicarious ride
> 
> Do you have the PA 1200T as well?
> 
> Does the 1500 feel huge compared to the 300T?


Haha...thanks! I do not have the 1200T PA, but I do have a 1200T and a 300T, and yes, the 1500T is a completely different animal. It is a real beast of a watch but wears much nicer than you would expect for the size and weight. The bracelet is quite heavy so it balances the head of the watch quite well and the design of the bracelet allows it to drape very comfortably around the wrist...I am loving it so far!


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

SaddleSC said:


> My new 1500T Project Aware II just arrived...a slightly different take on Aquamarine. A couple of interesting things to note: 1) the color is slightly more saturated than the modern 300T Aquamarine; and 2) I find it interesting that the dial still says "Professional" which usually indicates an orange dial in the Doxa world. This one is a true beast!!!


Looks amazing in that shot! Wear it in good health my friend!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Looks amazing in that shot! Wear it in good health my friend!


Thanks, my brother...much appreciated!
Enjoy that T-Graph grail!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> My new 1500T Project Aware II just arrived...a slightly different take on Aquamarine. A couple of interesting things to note: 1) the color is slightly more saturated than the modern 300T Aquamarine; and 2) I find it interesting that the dial still says "Professional" which usually indicates an orange dial in the Doxa world. This one is a true beast!!!


That has to be the only non orange dial with the professional designation in the history of the DOXA sub! Can't believe I never picked up on that before. 
Wrist shot needed bro ?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> That has to be the only non orange dial with the professional designation in the history of the DOXA sub! Can't believe I never picked up on that before.
> Wrist shot needed bro ?


Agreed...it is a very cool little detail that I only recently noticed when thumbing through the good doctor's book. There are a couple of others like the NUMA (which is a Caribbean dial) that also says Professional, but they are pretty darn rare.

Many more pics and a full review coming soon!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

You’ll need to start a new post dedicated to the PA. Can’t wait to hear your impressions on the larger case vs 300 & 300T/1200.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

Ketchup time said:


> You'll need to start a new post dedicated to the PA. Can't wait to hear your impressions on the larger case vs 300 & 300T/1200.


I definitely plan on it! I am working on a 1500T vs 1200T review, as well as a 300T vs 1200T review. There is so much great stuff with both these models that I am excited to share!


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> I definitely plan on it! I am working on a 1500T vs 1200T review, as well as a 300T vs 1200T review. There is so much great stuff with both these models that I am excited to share!


Looking forward to it. You'll also have to update us with a DOXA group photo ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hey SaddleSC,

I can’t recall, do you have the 200 and a 300T?


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Hey SaddleSC,
> 
> I can't recall, do you have the 200 and a 300T?


All of the above 
Of those particular models (and their siblings), I have a 200T Caribbean, a 300T Aqua, a 300T Professional, and a 1200T Sharkhunter. I traded my Divingstar for the 300T Professional. I much preferred the orange!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

SaddleSC said:


> All of the above
> Of those particular models (and their siblings), I have a 200T Caribbean, a 300T Aqua, a 300T Professional, and a 1200T Sharkhunter. I traded my Divingstar for the 300T Professional. I much preferred the orange!


Did not notice you flipped the Yellow. Out of curiosity, what is you current Doxa collection? Just curious to see how your collection is adjusting?

I have a Yellow Maraneze 3rd gen due today. Not sure how I'm going to like yellow, so Maranez seems like a great way to check that out. If I like it, could be the replacement I'm looking for to my Seiko SKX007 and Precista PRS 82 (already flipped), for more casual use, when I don't want to have an expensive watch on, but also not a GShock or Garmin. If I REALLY like it, then that might lead to another 300.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

nepatriot said:


> Did not notice you flipped the Yellow. Out of curiosity, what is you current Doxa collection? Just curious to see how your collection is adjusting?
> 
> I have a Yellow Maraneze 3rd gen due today. Not sure how I'm going to like yellow, so Maranez seems like a great way to check that out. If I like it, could be the replacement I'm looking for to my Seiko SKX007 and Precista PRS 82 (already flipped), for more casual use, when I don't want to have an expensive watch on, but also not a GShock or Garmin. If I REALLY like it, then that might lead to another 300.


Very cool new arrivals! I am looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the Maranez. I was considering ordering one so that I can use the bracelet on my Synchron Military.

I currently own the 200 Caribbean, modern 300 in all three original colors (Pro, Searambler and Sharkhunter), I have a couple of modern 300T (Pro and Aqua), I have the Synchron Military, and then I have my more special LEs, 1200T Shark (as you know), 300 Black Lung Sharkhunter, and the new 1500T Project Aware II. The only one I have sold or traded thus far was the Divingstar...I just didn't connect with it.

For daily wear, absolutely NOTHING beats the comfort and cool vintage vibe of the 300 (as you also know). My plan moving forward is to replace my modern 300s with either 50th Anniversary LE or 50th Aqualung versions of each color. I have been successful with the Shark Lung, so I will most likely be selling my modern 300 Shark and then upgrading the Pro and the Searambler when I find those LEs in the condition I am looking for.

Then, who knows, 750T, 300T Seahunter, another 1500T, either Mission 31 or Pro...the list goes on and on...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> All of the above
> Of those particular models (and their siblings), I have a 200T Caribbean, a 300T Aqua, a 300T Professional, and a 1200T Sharkhunter. I traded my Divingstar for the 300T Professional. I much preferred the orange!


I suspected you might!

I'm wondering if you would indulge me in a little experiment&#8230;.

Would the 200 bracelet fit on the 300T case using the 300T endlinks?

If it's too much hassle, no sweat. Just curious as that may be a way to get a non flared Doxa bracelet onto the 300T with articulating end links

Cheers!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> I suspected you might!
> 
> I'm wondering if you would indulge me in a little experiment&#8230;.
> 
> ...


It definitely will not fit because with the Sub 200, Doxa has chosen a 19mm lug width for some reason. I had to buy all different straps for it. The 300T (as I am sure you know) is the more typical 20mm lug width. The beautiful 1200T bracelet, however, will fit the 300T like a glove because they use the same exact case. That is one of the reasons I purchased my 1200T...I wanted to have the fully articulated bracelet for all of my 300T models


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

SaddleSC said:


> It definitely will not fit because with the Sub 200, Doxa has chosen a 19mm lug width for some reason. I had to buy all different straps for it. The 300T (as I am sure you know) is the more typical 20mm lug width. The beautiful 1200T bracelet, however, will fit the 300T like a glove because they use the same exact case. That is one of the reasons I purchased my 1200T...I wanted to have the fully articulated bracelet for all of my 300T models


Thanks for the response.

I suspected that was likely to be true. I thought there might be a small chance it would work because the 200 flares out to 20mm I think and I wondered if Doxa just used the same spacing and construction for the bracelet beads then between the different models.

No problem!

Thanks again for taking the time.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

SaddleSC said:


> It definitely will not fit because with the Sub 200, Doxa has chosen a 19mm lug width for some reason. I had to buy all different straps for it. The 300T (as I am sure you know) is the more typical 20mm lug width. The beautiful 1200T bracelet, however, will fit the 300T like a glove because they use the same exact case. That is one of the reasons I purchased my 1200T...I wanted to have the fully articulated bracelet for all of my 300T models


But is the 200 and 1200 not the same bracelet with different end links?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Anyone have any pics of a 300T Aqua on a black tropic strap or simple rubber?

Asking for a friend 🤍


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Anyone have any pics of a 300T Aqua on a black tropic strap or simple rubber?
> 
> Asking for a friend 🤍


Check out Post #53 by kenward718 in this very thread and that should be the pic you are looking for! I am enjoying the OEM dive strap so much I haven't put it back on the bracelet or any other strap yet, but will get you more pics as soon as I make a switch


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MadsNilsson said:


> But is the 200 and 1200 not the same bracelet with different end links?


Yes, sir...the 200 bracelet itself certainly seems to be the same as the 1200T; however, the end links for the 300T do not line up with the 200 bracelet, so there is no way to get a spring bar through it. You would need to source the 1200T end links and then it would work.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> Yes, sir...the 200 bracelet itself certainly seems to be the same as the 1200T; however, the end links for the 300T do not line up with the 200 bracelet, so there is no way to get a spring bar through it. You would need to source the 1200T end links and then it would work.


Are you sure? The 1200T is thicker than the one on the 300 so not all bracelets are the same. 🤔


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MaBr said:


> Are you sure? The 1200T is thicker than the one on the 300 so not all bracelets are the same. 🤔


The 1200T and the 300T share the same case. The bracelet on the 300 can be combined with the 300T end links and it will technically work, but it will bind slightly against the case when articulating.


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> The 1200T and the 300T share the same case. The bracelet on the 300 can be combined with the 300T end links and it will technically work, but it will bind slightly against the case when articulating.


Yeah but you said that the 1200T and 200 has the same bracelet and I'm not so sure about that. I think that the bracelet on the 200 is thinner.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

MaBr said:


> Yeah but you said that the 1200T and 200 has the same bracelet and I'm not so sure about that. I think that the bracelet on the 200 is thinner.


It was MadsNilsson that stated it was the same. I said that it certainly "appears" to be the same, but after failing to get it to fit the end links, clearly, it is not. I have measured both the 1200T bracelet and the 200 bracelet with digital calipers. The 200 bracelet is indeed thinner at 3.35mm vs the 4mm for the 1200T measured at the second link from the case.

So just to clarify the final conclusion...it is NOT the same. It will NOT fit.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

Glad we got that settled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaBr (Jan 22, 2018)

SaddleSC said:


> It was MadsNilsson that stated it was the same. I said that it certainly "appears" to be the same, but after failing to get it to fit the end links, clearly, it is not. I have measured both the 1200T bracelet and the 200 bracelet with digital calipers. The 200 bracelet is indeed thinner at 3.35mm vs the 4mm for the 1200T measured at the second link from the case.
> 
> So just to clarify the final conclusion...it is NOT the same. It will NOT fit.


Ah, sorry, my bad! Thanks for the measurements. 👍


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

Based on this thread's title, here's the true colour on a sunny beach


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

njhinde said:


> Based on this thread's title, here's the true colour on a sunny beach


I love that Erika MN!!! Is that Black Ops + Turquoise or is it Mirage + Turquoise? I gotta get some turquoise stripes in my collection to fit the Aqua and the PA2.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

I am having a hard time taking this one off the OEM dive strap...it is such a great summer setup!


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

The only issue that I am having with the color-matched dive strap is that it is much more appealing for my wife to "borrow" it on her way out of the house...it looks better on her, who am I kidding?


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

SaddleSC said:


> I love that Erika MN!!! Is that Black Ops + Turquoise or is it Mirage + Turquoise? I gotta get some turquoise stripes in my collection to fit the Aqua and the PA2.


Thanks a lot, and it is the grey strap. It just looks darker when wet, so I am so happy that I chose this rather than the black. I also have the turquoise Isofrane, and whilst I love the strap, it is a bit too much turquoise and diminishes the impact of the dial. I love the bracelet, but MN is best for the hot summer and beach.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

There is still nothing quite like the 300T Aquamarine!!!


----------



## motovmot (Feb 22, 2021)

excellent


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

My newest acquisition:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NS1 said:


> My newest acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 16042479


Awesome congrats!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Awesome congrats!


Thanks. It's interesting . . . I think I like the 300 better . . . but . . . honestly . . . they're very different watches with their own distinct personalities. And vibrant dials.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Love the lume color.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Love the lume color.
> 
> View attachment 16043000


Great shot...I love the way the lume looks against the Aquamarine dial!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

SaddleSC said:


> Great shot...I love the way the lume looks against the Aquamarine dial!


Same. It's really tough to capture in a picture, but the lume is almost an exact match for the dial color. This picture tries, but doesn't really capture it.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

NS1 said:


> Same. It's really tough to capture in a picture, but the lume is almost an exact match for the dial color. This picture tries, but doesn't really capture it.
> 
> View attachment 16043100


Your pics are fantastic at captureing the true nature of the dial color....looks great!


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

I think this 300T Aquamarine review managed to display the dial colour and all the rest in a very appealing way.


----------



## SaddleSC (Nov 10, 2010)

BSwed said:


> I think this 300T Aquamarine review managed to display the dial colour and all the rest in a very appealing way.


I agree with you...this is an excellent review and shows the color in many different light environments!


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

The Aquamarine is my favorite Doxa dial color. Great pics. One of these days, I will have to get one of these, probably a 300T.


----------



## Astropin (Dec 13, 2008)

Great thread! I've been wondering about it's true color...and those sunlight pics ..wow! This will be my next watch! (300t aqua).


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

NS1 said:


> My newest acquisition:
> 
> View attachment 16042479


Is that a misaligned bezel?


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

Ticktocker said:


> Is that a misaligned bezel?


Although I don’t own one and therefore cannot comment whether the bezel is 60 or 120-click, the way it’s perfectly aligned between minute marks makes me believe that it just may be one click from the 12 position (if 120 click). However if 60 click it could very well be misaligned or simply a visual consequence of the watch photographed at an angle


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

xian said:


> Although I don’t own one and therefore cannot comment whether the bezel is 60 or 120-click, the way it’s perfectly aligned between minute marks makes me believe that it just may be one click from the 12 position (if 120 click). However if 60 click it could very well be misaligned or simply a visual consequence of the watch photographed at an angle


It’s 120


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Ticktocker said:


> Is that a misaligned bezel?


Could be one click off of center. Could be the picture angle. No clue. No issues with the bezel's alignment.


----------



## scorp713 (Dec 25, 2020)

Mine looks the same at click 119. No bezel alignment issues with mine at 120. Seems to me, it’s just a quick pic at click 119.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

SaddleSC said:


> FedEx just dropped off my new 300T Aquamarine and I was pleasantly surprised by the dial color. Like most of you Doxa fanatics, I have been browsing pictures online for a couple of weeks trying to pin down the actual color of the dial. Was the watch bright, punchy turquoise or a more reserved light blue? I just couldn't tell without seeing the watch in person.
> 
> I slowly unzipped the case and laid eyes on the watch for the first time, and one thing immediately came to mind...the trademark blue color from the Tiffany & Co box. I grabbed some Tiffany storage pouches from the safe and the color is absolutely spot on. In fact, the color is such a close match, I would have a hard time believing that it wasn't the inspiration for the design team when they selected the final dial color.
> 
> ...


Just when I thought I was out.. they pull me back in 😭


----------



## xian (Feb 3, 2021)

MadsNilsson said:


> It’s 120


Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## anjanshenoy (Oct 6, 2007)

beautiful pictures and watch


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

They are a special colour, popular before it became popular if you know what I mean 😉


----------



## Focal (Feb 14, 2006)

Seikonut1967 said:


> They are a special colour, popular before it became popular if you know what I mean 😉
> View attachment 16377084


Yeah, it's a trendy color now, but I've always liked this (aside from classic orange) from Doxa.


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)

I confirm, such a beautiful color !


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

I noticed now on Doxas site that the Aquamarine and the Divingstar 300T now has a colour matched fish logo on the crown. Nice work Doxa! The orange fish wasn't a big problem for me, but this new uniform look is a step forward. 

I wonder if the bracelets end link articulation problem might be on it's way to being solved also.


----------



## NedM (Nov 30, 2018)

BSwed said:


> I noticed now on Doxas site that the Aquamarine and the Divingstar 300T now has a colour matched fish logo on the crown. Nice work Doxa! The orange fish wasn't a big problem for me, but this new uniform look is a step forward.
> 
> I wonder if the bracelets end link articulation problem might be on it's way to being solved also.


Agreed! I think the color matched fish was the final missing ingredient. Or a welcome change at least. Now to do away with it completely in favor of the old “Doxa” crown.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

I swallowed the blue pill


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

the Aquamarine is a color which I at first laughed at, then it really grew on me. Interestingly, my wife, daughter, and MIL all like Aquamarine Doxas better than any other color.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

I tried on an aquamarine 300T on Saturday at WOS in Oxford Street London and the colour is amazing. It is the just like the Tiffany blue, quite bright and absolutely gorgeous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> I tried on an aquamarine 300T on Saturday at WOS in Oxford Street London and the colour is amazing. It is the just like the Tiffany blue, quite bright and absolutely gorgeous.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shhhhh. Every time someone mentions the phrase Tiffany blue these days, the price of the Oyster Perpetual (and every other turquoise watch) goes up haha


----------



## paj20 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I have a problem with that blue color


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Is the lume color on the Sub 300 Aquamarine the same as on 300T Aquamarine?


----------

